# SODA POP MASCOTS



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 30, 2010)

For something fun and different I'm trying to come up with as many soda pop mascots as we can find. Photos and some basic information on each would be great. But I can't think of or find all of them by myself. So I invite everyone interested to help me out. And please don't forget the photos. Plus, the little known ones are of special interest.

 Thanks,

 SODAPOPBOB

                                            Here we have Coca Cola's "Sprite Boy" ...

 The Coca-Cola Company used a lively little character in its advertising in the 40â€™s and 50â€™s called â€œSprite Boyâ€. He was created by their staff artist, Haddon Sundblom. He was the artist who created the Coca-Colaâ€™s version of a jolly Santa. Due to his name, there has been some confusion about the origins of Sprite Boy. He has nothing to do with the Companyâ€™s soft drink, Sprite, as some people think. The soft drink Sprite was created much later than Sprite Boyâ€™s use in Coca-Colaâ€™s advertising. Sprite was invented in 1961. This character was called â€œSprite Boyâ€ because he was a sprite, or elf. He first appeared in a Coke ad in 1942 introducing the name â€œCokeâ€. The purpose of the ad was to help consumers identify the name â€œCokeâ€ with their familiar favorite Coca-Cola. In 1943, the Sprite Boy appeared in ads encouraging Americans to â€œBuy United States War Bondsâ€. He appears to have been phased out shortly before the drink by the same name was released.

 From a 1942 ad ...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess this fellow is a "Mascot."

 Charles E Hires (1851 to 1937), a Philadelphia druggist, became "The Father of Root Beer" in the early 1870's when he concocted a medicinal drink recipe that mixed roots and herbs. He sold the syrup at his drugstore, at soda fountains and at grocery stores for home use. And he advertised his soft drink through everything from mugs, signs and trays to dispensers, watch fobs and trade cards. Some of the best early pieces feature the "Hires Boy" sometimes dubbed the "Ugly Kid." The boy was illustrated wearing a dress from 1891 to 1906, a bathrobe from 1907 to 1914, and a dinner jacket from 1915 to 1926.


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 31, 2010)

7-up's Fresh-Up Freddie

 I don't know how to paste an image from the web.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

bottleopop ~

 Here ya go. Hmmm ... I wonder if we're related?

 whiskeyman ~

 That ugly "Ugly Kid" image is really ugly. So is the kid ... love it.

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 31, 2010)

I would be gobsmacked not to mention my pal Willy, Willy Hillbilly official backwoods mascot for Mountain Dew. Having recently made a reappearance on the Throwback packaging.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 31, 2010)

The very much lesser known mascot for Tip. I'm guessing he would be called Frosty, but I've never seen his name referanced. He was used by the Tip Corporation in their advertising.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

Morb ~

 I was just coming back to post something for bottleopop anyway. Hillbilly Willy is as cool as they get. I dig the motion and may borrow it from you from time to time. I never-ever heard of the Frosty Conductor/Megaphone/Sailor dude. Wow! []

 bottleopob ~

 I keep this prepared and hope it helps. 

               ~ How To Post Photos/Images/Files with â€œWindows Live Photo Galleryâ€ ~

 I had this prepared in advance, and thought it may be of interest/help to new members. Please note I use â€œWindows Live Photo Gallery,â€ but these step by step instructions seem to work irregardless of your particular photo file. I am including every phase, even some of which seem elementary. Print this if necessary, or just go back and forth from minimize / maximize. (There is also a help category at top of forum index).
 Otherwise â€¦

 1. Click on, â€œPost Reply.â€
 2. Write message, etc.
 3. Fill in box with a check mark located at bottom left that reads, â€œEmbed picture in post.â€
 4. Click on â€œClick here to upload.â€ 
 5. Click on , â€œBrowse.â€ 
 6. Select photo you wish to use from your file. (Make sure it is â€œjpgâ€ or a similar file). 
 7. Click on, â€œOpen.â€ 
 8. Click on, â€œOK.â€ 
 9. If successful, Click on, â€œOK.â€
 10. If not successful, and it says â€œToo Large,â€ close out or minimize, and go back to your photo file and
 resize smaller (recommend 640)
 11. Click final â€œOKsâ€ and youâ€™re done.

 Good luck, and donâ€™t hesitate to ask for help if necessary.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Duane73 (Aug 31, 2010)

When Pepsi was trying to make a rebound in the late 30's through the 40's Pepsi and Pete where main players in advertising........


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

Oops! I just put my glasses on. I see now that Morb's Frosty guy is holding a telescope, and not a megaphone. And his cap could actually be a Capt. Kangaroo type cap. [8|]  Sorry Morb, I should have quit while I was ahead.  

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a mascot I never heard of until this morning ...

                                                                "PEPSIMAN"

 Pepsiman, the shiny, muscled mascot of Pepsi's Japanese division, has been a staple figure in commercials advertising the product overseas since the 1990s. The character has been so popular that he has even been featured in popular video games and has had action figures modeled after him. Pepsiman is a fine example of how Japanese advertising greatly differs and outdoes American commercials.

                           YouTube Link w/ various Pepsiman commercials :  (He's a bit of a "klutz")  []

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TihgX4tOU1M&feature=related 
                                [/align] [/align][/align]


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 31, 2010)

He is another Tip ad which shows him a bit better. The cap is red with Tip written on it. It is also the same color as the caps that Tip was using.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Morb ~ Thanks

 I was just doing some research on that little dude, but didn't find very much. But I am beginning to think his name must have been Tip. Also, I zoomed the last ad you posted and noticed that little shyster is accepting a coin (tip) from the man next to him. The nerve! It's the "red cap" carring the luggage, not Tip!  []

 Here's a photo of Captain Kangaroo to show how I connected the two caps. But I'm still not sure if Tip's cap is railroad related or seamen. (The first ad was on the sea - the last one is at a railroad station).  ???  [:-] 

 SPBOB


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 31, 2010)

SODAPOPBOB -

 No, I meant how to post an image from the web, not post an image from my hard drive.  (I have already posted an image here from my hard drive.)  In another forum, the [IMAGE][/IMAGE] thingie works for showing a picture from the web, but apparently not here.  There is the the link thing, but that requires a mouse-click to see the image.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

bottleopop ~

 I'm not familiar with the [/Image] thingie ... but use "right click" / "Save as" for photos all the time.

 Anyway, I mainly came back to post this info on "Fresh-Up Freddie" that I thought was of interest also. I didn't realize until now that he was Disney created.

 SPBOB

 Fresh-Up Freddie was the rooster mascot for 7 Up in 1950s. He gave viewers lessons about how to plan successful parties and picnics by having a plenty of 7 Up on hand. The commercials were produced by Disney, giving the character that specific Disney look of the time.[23] Freddie was a crossover between Panchito rooster from The Three Caballeros and zany Aracuan Bird from the same film. Fresh-Up Freddie often was dressed in human clothes. Freddie also appeared in Zorro 1957 series commercial intermissions. Here, he was put against Pete the Cat. Fresh-Up Freddie also had a minor merchandise of his own. He was voiced by Paul Frees.[/align]


----------



## celerycola (Aug 31, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS: Cel-Ray Guy*

1959 Redwood City California


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 31, 2010)

There's Mr. Crushie for Orange Crush.

 Does the 'bubble girl' on 7-Up bottles count?

 The smiley Kool Aid pitcher for Kool Aid.  I think his name is "Kool".  I know Kool-Aid isn't a soda but there are bottles; I have a deco embossed Kool Aid bottle.

 There's the yellow-haired kid for Squirt.  Probably his name is "Squirt".

 By the way, if you go to Google and click on Images at the top and then put "soda ads" in the search window, you will see LOTS of kool soda ads!  Putting "soda advertisements" in the search box will result in a few other ones too.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

bottleopop ~

 You're 100% right! All of this mascot stuff (and just about anything and everything soda pop related) can be found on Google and elsewhere. But it's just not as much fun nor in the same spirit of sharing as this ...

                                                                   ~ * ~

 In 1941, a mascot named "Little Squirt" was introduced to the product lines marketing to personify the brand. The mascot proved useful in broadening public awareness of the product. Squirt became a popular soft drink in many parts of the country.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 31, 2010)

SPBOB..I didn't know about Pepsiman until last night when I was doing some googling...

 That last Tip ad shows TIP on the "frostie-looking characters' hat.

 You noted Coca-Cola's Sprite, but as a seasonal "mascot" Coke used Santa Claus and their latest "mascots" would (I guess) be the Polar Bears.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 31, 2010)

how many recall Cool Spot ? the 7-UP mascot ?


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 31, 2010)

Frostie keeps getting mentioned, so may as well throw him out here...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

whiskeyman ~

 Love it! Love it! Love it! I saw and almost used the Santa/Sprite combo image, but decided against it at the last minute. Great photos. And yes, I personally had forgotten about the "Cool Spot" dude. I think he is the one that had an attitude if I recall correctly. Plus, Coca Cola's use of Santa is legendary, and helped establish the Ho-ho-ho jolly image of him we all know and cherish today.

 Hey Morb ~

 I don't want to put you on the "cool spot" here ... but how'z about one of your famous "Crushy" images.

 Thanks to all ... this is "Cool" fun.

 SPBOB


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 31, 2010)

Forget about Psyche?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 31, 2010)

A&W Root Bear


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 31, 2010)

Clicquot Club Eskimos


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

Osia ~

 Great stuff! Earlier I was looking at some Clicquot Club sites myself, and stumbled onto this one that tells the whole Clicquot Club story. I thought it was very interesting, and I learned a lot I never knew before.

 SPBOB

 Clicquot (Pronounced "Klee-Ko") Link :  http://www.clicquotclubcafe.com/History.htm

 Be sure to click on the side-link about the Eskimo Band. Plus, another note of interest is that Clicquot Club was the first to use a metal cone-top can in 1936.

 I like how it rhymes ... "Blends with Friends"


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2010)

There's an old thread on the Forum about this drink, but I never saw the brand before...

 Love that White Rock gal...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2010)

are both of these Brownies? or is one a Leprechaun ? maybe?


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2010)

other one >>


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

whiskey ~

     Hmmm ... good question. I had to look it up in my thesaurus where I found these variations for ...

                                                               "Elf"

           pixie, puck, brownie, fairy, sprite, leprechaun, troll, gnome, gremlin, goblin, hobgoblin.

 So I guess they're all kind of related ... you know, kind of a "kiss'n cousin" thing. Oh wait ... I think it's the Hillbillies who do that stuff. I wonder if "Whistle-puck-handtruck" is related to Mountain Dew's "Willy Hillbilly?"  I guess we'll have to ask Morb ...

                                                          "HEY MORB!"

                                                                 []


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 1, 2010)

Here ya go Soda.


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

Good old Dew


----------



## celerycola (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Looks like that Coke machine has some heat damage.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Speaking of things frosted over, here's another dog. Lol  []  But this time it's Dr Pepper's "Frosty" the St. Bernard from the late 1950s early 60s. I actually remember this mascot from when I was a kid. Frosty was part of the advertising campaign that promoted the now rare candy-striped acl bottle. (Discussed in a previous thread).  By the way, I wonder how many dang mascots there are that have the name Frosty?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

And for those who missed the thread about the candy-striped Dr Pepper bottle, here's what it looks like, with one selling on e-Bay recently for $500.00+ ... This particular one is dated 1957.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

And as long as we're on the subject of Dr Pepper, I wonder what the story is on this guy? Is he supposed to be a doctor or a pepper?  Lol  []  He looks like a shyster! I have no specific dates on him, but do know he goes way, way back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

This, and the one to follow on the next page, are a couple of oldies but goodies. Here we have "Kayo" who is described as ...

 [*]*Kayo*: Moon Mullin's street urchin kid brother, who sleeps in an open dresser drawerâ€”one of the comic strip's most iconic images. Pint-sized Kayo (a play on "K.O.", sportswriters' shorthand for a knockout punch) is wise beyond his years, and even a bit of a cynic. His plain-speaking, matter-of-fact bluntness is a frequent source of comedy. Full of mischief and bad grammar, Kayo is usually clad in suspenders, polka dot pants and a black derby, and is a good deal more of the ruffian than Moon.

 Kayo Chocolate Beverage was popular in the 1930s and 40s with both an embossed bottle as well as a later acl.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

And here we have "Black Kow" which I know absolutely nothing about, except that it's a cool looking cow.  []   1940s/50s ???


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

A super nice flange sign , great graphics


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

The Squirt Boy .


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

A different Mountain Dew sign .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

There are still a handful of mascots missing ... and one in particular that I'm surprised no one has come up with yet ...

                 Clue:  His name has already been mentioned, plus it is still being made today.

 And while you're contemplating that, here's another oldie but goodie. (Also still available, and said to be the nations "oldest" soda beverage). Here's a link to read about it for yourself.

 Vernor's History Link :  http://members.fortunecity.com/fordkramermichigan/vernors/vernors.htm

                                                                  Meet ...

                                           "Woody", Vernor's classic gnome mascot.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 1, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Lonesome Polecat and Hairless Joe, these two that are usually seen on a bottle or can bound for outter space.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Ma's


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Dr Enuf


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Brownie


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Schwepps Ginger Ale...found this gal on several signs,etc...

 http://www.art2day4u.com/section/soft-drinks.html


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Donald...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Cleo...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

last one...Kool Ade Man...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Hey whiskeyman ~

 Thanks. But if ya expect to court that Schweppes gal, you better change the spelling in your name. Lol  []

 Here's the mascot I gave the clue about.

 Originated around 1939.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Geez ... I must be getting old. Whiskeyman already posted Frostie Man. I told you there were a bunch of them.  

 SO"OLD"POPBOB  [&o]


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

LOL...

 SPOPBOB...surely this isn't all the mascots used ....?

 BTW...ya note that Ma's ...looks like a Mr Cola imitator...


----------



## madman (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

hey charlie youve got it! lol very nice! hmm what about dads!


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

hiya Mike...
 yep...Dad's could have been a "spin-off."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Did someone say Dad's Root Beer? I normally try to find a name for the various mascots, and almost gave up on Dad's until I found this ...

 The image of the young boy featured on the "Junior sized" bottle is Barney Berns son, Gene. Barney Berns was one of the co-developers of Dad's Root Beer in the 1930s.

                                       Hmmm ... I learn something new every day.

                Meet Gene Berns


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Dad's had three Papa size, Mama size and Junior size, with corresponding mascots for each.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

True - true - true ... 

 And speaking of dads, here's a photo of my father in 1934 (age 12). And next to him is his faithful mascot "Prince." Dad grew up and worked on the family chicken ranch until he joined the service in 1942. Dad turned 88 last June and is looking forward to our annual trip to Las Vegas this fall. 

 SODA"POP'S SON"BOB  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

... and here's my mom'a'mia in the 1950s  Lol  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

I am sure there are other mascots we haven't thought of yet, and if you find one please post it. In the meantime I wanted to conduct a little survey and have each of us vote on which mascot we like best. Please note this voting is for all members whether you posted a mascot or not. I thought it would be something fun and different for this labor day weekend. I realize many of you will be celebrating this weekend, and possibly gone from home. So I will save the final vote tally for a day later next week.

 Please vote for the one you like best, and that you might use if you had a soda pop brand of your own.

                         They are listed below in the sequence in which they were posted. 

 1.    Coke's Sprite
 2.    Hire's Ugly Kid
 3.    7up Fresh-up Freddie
 4.    Mt. Dew Willy Hillbilly
 5.    Tip's - Tip (snowman or whatever he is)
 6.    Pepsi Pete
 7.    Pepsiman
 8.    Redwood City - Tree ( By the way - celery cola - please honor us with a full image of the bottle?)
 9.    Little Squirt
 10.  Coca Cola Santa
 11.  Coca Cola Polar Bears
 12.  7up Cool Spot
 13.  Frostie Root Beer Guy ( Or is he another snowman?)
 14.  White Rock Fairy Girl
 15.  A&W Root Bear
 16.  Clicquot Eskimo Boy
 17.  Spiffy Kid
 18.  Howel's Elf
 19.  Whistle Elf
 20.  Crushy
 21.  Dr Pepper Frosty St. Bernard
 22.  Dr Pepper Doctor Guy with top hat
 23.  Kayo Kid
 24.  Black Kow
 25.  Vernor's Woody Dwarf?
 26.  Kickapoo's Lonesome Polecat and Hairless Joe ( which one is which?  Lol [] )
 27.  Ma's Cola
 28.  Dr. Enuf
 29.  Brownie's Brownie
 30.  Schweppes (Voluptuous) Gal ... Note: You can only vote on this one once!  Lol  [8|]
 31.  Donald Duck
 32.  Cleo
 33.  Kool Ade Man?
 34.  Dad's Kid ( Gene Berns)  If still alive ... probably at least in his 80s by now.
 35.  Marilyn Monroe  ...  Not really a mascot  ...  but allowed to be voted on ten times if you wish!

               To vote ... Just post either the number or name - and/or both ... Have fun!

                                                            Thanks, and ...

                                                     Have A Great Labor Day!

                                                            SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

I actually had to think about this for awhile. But after careful consideration my vote goes to ...

                          ~ Willy the Hillbilly ~

 And in support of my candidate here is a YouTube link showing Willie's first TV commercial from 1966. 

                                 (Plus several other Mt. Dew Commercials).  

                                              "Yahoo Mountain Dew!"

                         Link :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xd8fzk8Rlk

                                             SODA"PartHillbilly"BOB  []


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Hi SodaPopBob -

 I vote for #11; Coke's polar bears.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

wot...yer done ?

 what about Ritz's Butler ?


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

and Ted Williams for MOXIE ?
 Moxie used some other fellow that was prone to wearing heavy eye shadow too...[8|]


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

and I thought sure someone would get MAX HEADROOM ...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

BTW...I ain't voting yet...still seeking out other Mascots.


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Heres a couple, the Big chief indian well 1 of his many faces, the squirt boy, the squeeze boy and girl, and little joe anybody got any info on that little joe its one of my favorites.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

whiskey & okla  <<  this sounds like a mixed drink ... Lol  [8D]

 Good job!  We'll add those to the list and keep on truck'n. I too am looking for more mascots. And totally forgot about Max Headroom which, I believe, made about a jillion dollars for Coke. (As if they didn't already own the world).  Anyhoo ... if you find more, please keep'em coming. In the meantime I see no reason why not to continue the vote. There are no major rules here, and members can change their vote later if they wish. One thing I thought was cool, is that in the future whenever someone is looking for soda mascots, this thread will likely come up on the list and save them from scratching their brains like we had to. Heck, considering the time and effort here, we should be allowed to charge a fee. Oh well, life goes on.

 Thanks again,

 SODA"FULLOFBALONEY"BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Note:  For those that wish to vote, I am keeping a tally.

 And to show I'm a good sport, here is another "so called" mascot. I know there was a line of "embossed" Disney soda bottles, (with a photo of one to follow this post) but other than the Donald Duck / Seven Dwarf ones, I'm not sure of any other acls.

 SPBOB

 Mickey Mouse bottle cap (1930s ?) ... apparently one of the rarest and most expensive @ $30.00+ each.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

... and the embossed bottle I believe the cap went with. The bottle also has Minnie on it, whose cap I also have a photo of but see no need to post. There was also a Clarabelle Cow and Horace Horsecollar cap. But know of no specific bottles that go with them. They may have been variation caps for the Mickey/Minnie bottle. ???


----------



## Eric (Oct 5, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Nichol Kola had "Nick" he was on bottles, signs, clocks, decals and displays.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 5, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

I have to vote for the Mountain Dew Hillbilly.  Any other hillbilly on a bottle just isn't as sweet as the ol' Mtn. Dew hillbilly.  You got the Kickapoo Joy Juice dukes: Hairless Joe, Lil' Abner?? or something?  You have the weirdo rapist looking guy on Hillbilly Beverages, what's on Stone Mountain Mist?  Is it a jug?  You have the mule on KICK?  I guess these are considered mascots on some, but they got nothing on the Dude!  Willy McFalls is da man.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 6, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Hey I like that Mule, but I have to agree that the character on the Hill Billy Beverages bottles does look very demented. Willy wipes the floor with them all.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Hey, did somebody mention my name? They tell me I won some kind of a popularity contest. Shoot, I really don't deserve it. But I'm glad I won. Cuz me and Mountain Dew go hand in hand just like the Hatfields shootin' at the McCoys. Heck, if it wasn't for Mountain Dew I'd still be back in the hollar farming rocks. 

 Thanks, folks. I'm tickled green.

 Yahoo Mountain Dew - It'll Tickle Your Innards!

 Signed ... Willy the Hillbilly


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 6, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

Yay!  It's Willy!  Willy the Hillbilly!  Willy the Hillbilly! [][][][][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2010)

*RE: SODA POP MASCOTS - Coke Girl*

This is for those who don't already have this information and would like to save it.

 The first link is to the very first Mountain Dew TV commercial from 1966. The second link is to the website where you can request and download the entire list of Mountain Dew bottles. (The list is quite extensive and requires some time to complete. But it is safe and I have never had any problems with it).

 SPBOB

 YouTube TV Link :  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xd8fzk8Rlk&feature=related

 Mt. Dew Bottle Link :  
http://www.mountaindewbottles.com/[/align] [/align]

 Image from .Morbious_Fod's initial nomination.[/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align]
 [/align][/align]


----------

